# Dan's Den - Workshop Tour.



## BradNaylor (4 May 2008)

I thought I'd post a few piccies of my humble workshop - where I spend most of my working week! 

It's not much - but it's home, and it's cheap!


----------



## Lord Nibbo (4 May 2008)

*Four* DW's :shock:

Some real nice heavy iron in them there pics.


----------



## woody67 (4 May 2008)

Lovely, homely (mind you it would have to be!)setup there *Dan*. Not too clinical but I bet very functional?

May I suggest you replace those horrible, tatty old windows - I'd save you a fortune on a skip as I'll come and pick them up and if I must, I'll put 2 them either side of our front door - perfect size I'd guess!!! :wink: :wink: 

Mark


----------



## woodbloke (4 May 2008)

Dan - good set up, as LN has said, some solid lumps of kit in there, didn't see timber storage, or did I miss that? Thanks for showing us - Rob


----------



## TheDudester (4 May 2008)

Thanks for showing Dan.

I like that method of storing clamps

Yesterday after cutting and thicknessing some maple, the amount of sawdust was really getting to me :shock: 

D


----------



## CNC Paul (4 May 2008)

Hi Dan,

Nice workshop, it's very posh with the stained glass windows and the cornice.


Paul


----------



## superunknown (4 May 2008)

Thats a superb workshop, It reminded me of a workshop I used to have. Thank you for sharing the pictures


----------



## Oryxdesign (4 May 2008)

Lovely workshop Dan, I'm feeling the pangs of jealousy!


----------



## davin (4 May 2008)

Very envious. Just one question - what station is the radio tuned to ?
I must have radio 2, If someone puts on radio 1, I get very grumpy.


----------



## BradNaylor (4 May 2008)

Lord Nibbo":s6e2ajwu said:


> *Four* DW's :shock:
> 
> Some real nice heavy iron in them there pics.



Actually I've got 4 DW625's - 2 in tables and 2 for kitchen worktops - and 4 DW621's for general use. Oh, and a Festool 1/4" router which I like because of the pistol grip.

I had to sell a lot of my big machines when I moved in here; it is half the size of my last place but I now realise it is perfect - 800sq ft.



Woodbloke":s6e2ajwu said:


> didn't see timber storage, or did I miss that?



I've got a big loft which I have racked out for timber storage. There is also a big rack for sheet goods just inside the main door.

Incidentally Rob, if you look very carefully on the last photo, just above the planes behind my bench you will see a genuine Woodbloke marking knife hanging in pride of place!




CNC Paul":s6e2ajwu said:


> Nice workshop, it's very posh with the stained glass windows and the cornice.



It was built as the chapel of rest for a funeral directors shop which used to be next door. Consequently we call it 'The Morgue'!




davin":s6e2ajwu said:


> Very envious. Just one question - what station is the radio tuned to ?
> I must have radio 2, If someone puts on radio 1, I get very grumpy.



Radio 4 in the morning until Lesbian's Hour at 10! Then Radio 2 until the Ginger minger comes on at 5. Then it's Radio 4 again.

It's a blessed relief not to have horrible young people around the place wanting to listen to Radio 1 all day!

Cheers
Dan


----------



## bigjoe (4 May 2008)

Horrible young people! im 30 and cant stand radio 1,its radio 2 99% of the time for me.

Joe


----------



## woodbloke (4 May 2008)

Dan wrote:


> Incidentally Rob, if you look very carefully on the last photo, just above the planes behind my bench you will see a genuine Woodbloke marking knife hanging in pride of place!


Got that spotted Dan, glad you find it useful, am in the process at the moment of making another couple for some forum members - Rob


----------



## OPJ (5 May 2008)

That's a very well thought-out workshop you have, thanks for sharing.

You must be the only to be happy with a workshop that's actually _smaller_ than their last though!  

Don't get me started on Radio One, either...(And I am a young person!) :x 

I do like your sash cramp storage idea, where most people who have it running parallel along the length of the wall instead.


----------



## David111s (5 May 2008)

hi 

im green lol 

realy nice workshop there did it take you long to find it? 

im trying to set up on my own at the moment and im strugleing to find somewere!


Cheers Dave


----------



## Gordon T (5 May 2008)

Now that is a workshop!!

GT


----------



## BradNaylor (5 May 2008)

OPJ":3vv2ksqc said:


> You must be the only to be happy with a workshop that's actually _smaller_ than their last though!







David111s":3vv2ksqc said:


> realy nice workshop there did it take you long to find it?
> 
> im trying to set up on my own at the moment and im strugleing to find somewere!



Until December I had a workshop twice the size (1500sq ft) that was costing me a fortune. In order to make the place pay I had to employ 2 staff and turn over at least £3500 per week. It all got very stressful! This was it;






A friend of mine in the trade was working out of my new place but was finding the overheads difficult to justify as he was out working on site a lot of the time.

So a deal was done and now we share the workshop. We pooled our machinery and sold off the pieces we didn't need. Between us we've got everything you could wish for. The rent is £50 a week each including rates!

The best thing is that business is flying in through the door. We are both booked up until September with nice jobs and I am earning good money for the first time in my woodworking life. With low overheads like this it is perfectly possible to make £800 in a week from £1200 worth of business if you want to work hard. With the overheads I had previously I was lucky to make a quarter of that!

Don't let anyone ever tell you that big is beautiful. 

*Keep it small and keep it all!*

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Karl (5 May 2008)

Hey Dan

Nice little shop. Your rent/rates bill is interesting - i've just started pricing up for a similair set up to yours - and that kind of money is exactly what I was hoping I could get something for.

I will take you up on that offer of a shop tour. Not anytime soon though - off to Menorca for two weeks on Friday  

Cheers

Karl


----------



## BradNaylor (5 May 2008)

karl":2979w4f4 said:


> - off to Menorca for two weeks on Friday



Enjoy!

Although with baby triplets...

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Karl (5 May 2008)

Actually that's an old photo - they're 3 now. And even more work........

Cheers

Karl


----------



## devonwoody (6 May 2008)

Thanks for posting, very interesting to see and hear the trade side of woodworking. 
If things slow down you could always make coffins for your neighbour.


----------



## BradNaylor (7 May 2008)

devonwoody":1wcypbpy said:


> If things slow down you could always make coffins for your neighbour.



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Unfortunately the undertaker's shop has not been there since the 1950's!

You've given me an idea though. There's _loads_ of old people living around here. I could offer a 'design your own coffin' service.

You draw it - I'll make it!

Pay now - collect later!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## woodbloke (7 May 2008)

Dan T wrote:


> Pay now - collect later!


Hey Dan - that's getting into the _spirit_ of the thing :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## DaveL (7 May 2008)

Dan Tovey":1wtx6qdj said:


> Pay now - collect later!


You would have to make them flat pack, think of the storage problems. :roll:


----------



## BradNaylor (8 May 2008)

DaveL":2bj6iot6 said:


> Dan Tovey":2bj6iot6 said:
> 
> 
> > Pay now - collect later!
> ...



I can see you're thinking this through, Dave!

Not sure what KD fittings are available for those funny angles you get on coffins, however!

Here's some ideas.

http://www.crazycoffins.co.uk/

Dan


----------



## devonwoody (8 May 2008)

As your agent, dont forget to add £1 per coffin commission to yours truly.


----------



## Mattty (31 Dec 2008)

Hi Dan- Great workshop mate. What is the machine on the bench in the 2nd photo to the left of the chop saw. it looks like a milling machine or an overhead router?


----------



## Richard Findley (31 Dec 2008)

Looking good Dan. I'm a bit jealous of the spray booth. It's on my to get list. I'm coping without one but I think it would make spraying more convenient!! 

Cheers, 

Richard


----------



## BradNaylor (31 Dec 2008)

Mattty":8juhamrk said:


> Hi Dan- Great workshop mate. What is the machine on the bench in the 2nd photo to the left of the chop saw. it looks like a milling machine or an overhead router?



Its a morticer.

Dan


----------



## Mattty (31 Dec 2008)

ooops!  Yes i can see that now. I couldn't see the plunge lever before... 8)


----------



## CNC Paul (31 Dec 2008)

Hey Dan

Is the avatar your two New workshop assistants 8) 


Paul


----------



## bob321 (31 Dec 2008)

what machine is the wadkin on the trolley is it a router table


----------



## Chems (31 Dec 2008)

Spindle Moulder?


----------



## DangerousDave (2 Jan 2009)

Excellent shop Dan, thanks for showing. The pics have reminded me just how jealous I am of that wide belt sander :mrgreen: , bet that saves a bit of time


----------



## Smiffla (15 Jan 2012)

BradNaylor":2mgqe7ns said:


> davin":2mgqe7ns said:
> 
> 
> > Very envious. Just one question - what station is the radio tuned to ?
> ...




Have you tried a station called FIP? It's French but dont let that put you off. If you live in Brighton it's 98.5, or if you have smart phone there's a app, or the trusty t'interweb.

Great eclectic music not much talking.

Smudge


----------



## BradNaylor (15 Jan 2012)

Blimey,

This makes me realise how much I need to take some more photos and update my workshop tour!


----------



## mailee (15 Jan 2012)

And I see you have a new website Brad, very nice.  I like the comment on golf courses :lol:


----------



## Dibs-h (16 Jan 2012)

But remove the blog if you aren't updating it at least once a week. Nothing worse than stale content (especially with a date stamp).

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## petermillard (16 Jan 2012)

Holy thread-resurrection, Batman... :shock:

So, not to nitpick or anything, _buuuuuut_... there's a font size and style change (justified to centred) on your 'costings' page that's throwing the table out of whack. Top marks for putting prices on the website btw - so many people are coy about this, when as a customer it's one of the first things you need some idea of.

However, back to the burning question we all want answered - is the golf handicap improving?? 

Cheers, Pete


----------

